# Lab test and first visit with endocrinologist, but still need your opinion



## cokule (Oct 16, 2010)

Tsh 2.9 (range .45-4.5) 
T4 free direct 1.09 (range .82-1.77) 
T4 7.1 (range 4.5-12.0) 
T3 uptake 29 (range 24-39) 
free thyroxine index 2.1 (range 1.2-4.9 
reverse T3 148 (range 90-350) 
Thyroid Peroxidase 6 (range 0-34) 
Antithyroglobuline less than 20 (range 0-40) 
Triiodothyronine free, serum 2.8 (range 2.0-4.4)

Everything seems to be normal but I have so many symptoms even my body temperature at 3 PM is around 98.2, sometimes lower and other days it's 98.7. For the past several days I have been feeling ok, but I have days that I am just beyond exhausted. I cannot sleep at night, I cannot remember words, my thoughts are not coherent. I am bilingual and cannot remember either language. My hair is thinning, half a cup of conditioner will not make it normal. Gained about 10 lbs this past year and don't know how. On top of it I have plantaar fasciitis. And did I mention I am still lactating and I stopped nursing my daughter almost 7 months ago.
Adrenal Stress Index, free cortisol rhythm

AM 22 , (ref. value 13-24), 
noon 8 (ref value 5-1) 
PM 6 (ref value 3-8) 
10-midnight 5 (ref value 1-4)

Lab classified all normal except the midnight as being elevated.

DHEA at 17 (ref range 3-10) classified as elevated

INSULIN ( I don't think this makes any sense since I wasn't fasting or checking when I ate) My fasting blood sugar was 89 when I did do it on with the other blood work.

P17-OH 17-OH PROGESTERONE was borderline at 114, elevated is greater than 130 and optimal is 22-100

MB2S Total Salivary SigA was 15 and depressed, normal is 25-60 and borderline is 20-25

And the endocrinologist said the following!

I saw the endocrinologist today and said that even though I am at the high end of the top range of TSH, and taking free T3 and T4, he thinks I am NOT hypothyroid. He thinks my problem is low estrogen, I am 46. He says that because I cannot sleep at night, that is the reason for his thinking, and that people who are hypo can sleep well. My weight gain is just from being inactive and dry hair and skin is a typical deficiency of estrogen. If I take the estradiol gel that may depress my thyrorid further.

I must say my visit was disappointing. I typed up a page of history and symptoms which he didn't even read, just kept asking me questions.

Took blood to figure out my estrogen, but didn't ask me what day of the month my cycle was.

I am so tired and ready to cry. I have two small kids to take care of and all I want to do is hide.

He was recommended on the recommended doctors, and a few people did say he relies on TSH and not symptoms.
Forgot to mention about still lactating, he said it's because of inflammation and proliferation of milk ducts.
And of course, low libido to him is due to lack of estrogen.

Now what?


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know anything about female hormones, but I do know from personal experience that many hypo people do not sleep well. Also dry skin and hair can be from being hypo. He needs to do antibody testing to help see the bigger picture. You could be dealing with both issues at once. My husband was hypo and had low testosterone, but was not diagnosed 'til we asked for the proper tests.

Renee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cokule said:


> Tsh 2.9 (range .45-4.5)
> T4 free direct 1.09 (range .82-1.77)
> T4 7.1 (range 4.5-12.0)
> T3 uptake 29 (range 24-39)
> ...


Okay.............for starters AACE recommends the range for TSH to be 0.3 to 3.0. You are up there and perhaps even over as TSH can and does fluctuate during the day and also day by day depending on the antibody activity.

Your Free T3 (Triiodothyronine) is below the mid-range of 3.2 indicating you are very hypo. FT3 is your active hormone and it is best 1/2 above the mid-range figure or even a little above but not over the top of the range.

You must be exhausted?

Most of us have had lactation due to thyroid. Not unusual and furthermore, hypos cannot and I do repeat, cannot sleep well. I should know. Others will back me up on this. I was hyper, treated for that and now must be treated for hypo. I have been on both ends and you can't sleep on either.

Only if you are comatose from untreated hypo does the body go into hibernation. Just like a bear does. Does he think you are a bear?

My dear, may I humbly suggest you find a better doctor? You do not need an endo. All you need is a good old-fashioned doctor who cares about getting you well, is willing to think outside the box and doctor and patient can learn together.

Even your Free T4 is below the mid-range of 1.29. Not good. This guy can't interpret labs either. Scary!

I strongly urge you to find someone else for medical intervention.


----------



## cokule (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. Andros he was one of those recommended doctors from other users. So if he was recommended, then I should just go to Armour web site and pick someone. I actually found two guys located within 25 miles one way from me. One of them graduated from medical school in 1952, so not sure if it would make sense considering his age, but then he might have learned to diagnose better based on symptoms then labs.

This sleeping business got me, I stated that I haven't been sleeping in 10+ years he didn't even register and kept talking. He just kept saying TSH this and that, and just kept saying normal T3 and 4.

And yesterday was one of those bad days, I could barely run an errand in the morning and was laying on the sofa waiting for the hubby to take me to see him.

I almost forgot, he drew my blood to test for estrogen and didn't even ask me what day of my cycle it was.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cokule said:


> Thanks to both of you. Andros he was one of those recommended doctors from other users. So if he was recommended, then I should just go to Armour web site and pick someone. I actually found two guys located within 25 miles one way from me. One of them graduated from medical school in 1952, so not sure if it would make sense considering his age, but then he might have learned to diagnose better based on symptoms then labs.
> 
> This sleeping business got me, I stated that I haven't been sleeping in 10+ years he didn't even register and kept talking. He just kept saying TSH this and that, and just kept saying normal T3 and 4.
> 
> ...


This does not sound like a competent doctor to me. You could see a GP, Internist, DO.....................of course an endo if you can find a good one.

My veterinarian could run circles aroung this guy. I kid you not!

Don't get discouraged; you have to keep on trying. It took me 20 years to get a Graves' diagnosis. I had to almost die to do it.

This is part of the reason we have this board. To encourage posters like you, to provide credible information and to help you advocate for yourself.

Don't discount us old folks. :tongue0015:


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

Keep trying and you will find a good dr. It took me 6 years but I think I have finally found one. My MD just thinks I am crazy as you know what!

Hey, Andros haven't you heard "We only get better with age". So some of us should be really good by now! lol

You're the best! Keep up the good work!

Sending Hugs & Blessings to you both!


----------



## cokule (Oct 16, 2010)

Andros, Andros, Andros, I love older than me people. I am 46 now, and was in India on a vacation with people who were in their late 60's and 70's. What a group? They were funny, smart, well traveled, full of interesting stories. Oh my God, I wish I could travel with a group like that again. My kids are small and if I ever get energy again, I would love to travel with the same age group. I was in my late 30's when I did it, but think my kids would definitely benefit and learn from older folks.

Thanks Andros! Will post again when I get estrogen numbers and then I want to ask what day of my cycle he used for referance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kayheard said:


> Keep trying and you will find a good dr. It took me 6 years but I think I have finally found one. My MD just thinks I am crazy as you know what!
> 
> Hey, Andros haven't you heard "We only get better with age". So some of us should be really good by now! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## laurenoel21 (Nov 26, 2010)

You definitely need to go to a new doctor. I spent 3 years trying to figure out what was wrong with me, finally got an Endo to diagnose me as hypo. And I've spent the last 4 years trying to find a doctor to get my on the right dose and meds. Last year I was also diagnosed with adrenal fatigue and suspect that I have hormonal imbalances as well. I just moved and am having a hard time finding a new doctor too. Here is a link to Mary Shoman's thyroid top doctor list. THe list is formed by patients like us who find a great doctor that has helped them.

http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/

Also if you're desperate some natural health practices do phone consults, I do this with the Mercola Natural Health Center for my adrenal glands. DO NOT GIVE UP!! I know how you feel, some days I just want to run away but I don't even have the energy to do that! 
And DO NOT SETTLE for what a doctor tells you. I've learned from my experiece that all doctors don't know all. I've taken bits and pieces from many docs that I've seen and used that to create my own treatment program. If you don't agree with or feel that the doctor is right, he probably isn't. So many doctors focus on certain things, even natural and integrative docs. I went to one that immediately thought I had a candida problem and didn't bother to do much else but tell me how to do cure this. And some natural doctors are just as bad as regular docs about pushing supplements. 
It may take you several tries to find the right doctor and you could end up like me and see different docs for different things. It sucks and is frustrating beyond comprehension but hang in there. 
And I attest that hypo and adrenal fatigue patients don't sleep well. Sometimes I sleep really good then I can't fall asleep for a few nights and then I have trouble waking up and taking hours to go back to sleep. YOU ARE NOT ALONE! 
My best advice is to search like crazy about your symptoms. And if you don't feel comfortable with the docs treatment, get a second opinion. Its a long long journey but you'll get there it'll just take a LOT of patience (and if you're anything like me, patience is not one of my virtues!)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It bears mentioning: the body's temperature changes throughout the day. 98.6 is a misnomer. Hardly anyone is that - 98.6 is just an average of the population. Temperature is influenced by body activity and a host of other things.

For the record......my long-standing body temperature, taken in a doctor's office, always seems to be a 97.6.


----------

